# Nikon 7.5 mos



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nik's going on 8 months and we did a bit of practice stacking for the show. What do you think? Will he still change a lot as he matures? To me he looks like a giant puppy! 

I'm not sure which stack is the best, so here's a few to pick from, you tell me. 



























Last month









Head from the front


















And this is the closest to a moving shot I've ever got, but still not taken quite at the right moment


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

He's a head turner Lies! Looks like he will fill out nicely. Is that a flying trot I see? LOL


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I love pic #6, such an expressive face


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I think Nikon is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Second stack is much better than the first. The first takes away all his angles and he's overstretched. He's looking pretty good


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I like the third stacked one but I also like the "last month" photo too. He's handsome.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He has a beautiful face. I like him.

The third photo shows his topline the best, but not his shoulder. He is rocked back a bit. 

Beautifully pigmented young male with a flat withers, a good topline, very good placement of croup though it should be longer. Very good angulation front and rear. He looks quite balanced. Very good pasterns, length of leg and good feet. Excellent ear set and love his dark mask. He has excellent reach and very good drive in the rear, but the flat withers is quite evident when he moves.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you guys think he looks kinda girly? lol

I love his color, that's my favorite thing about him. I hope his face stays really black. And I love his coat. He just got a lot more undercoat. I never really brushed him until this week. Not as plush as some show lines, but more luxurious than Kenya's coat (she is working line with short, tight coat and never really "blows") so perfect for me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nope. He looks like an 8 month old male.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ever seen a 15 year old boy?? lol

He's just getting into that gangly stage... be patient. Many lines don't mature til they're 2-3 years old. Lovely dog, nice expression and good conformation. Will be interesting to watch him fill out and see how deep his chest gets. 

I've seen too many people get frustrated @ this age and decide that their "show dog" isn't going to cut it rather than trust and wait out the stages til they mature. He's got good potential right now, will know more in another 6 months or so


----------

